# Homemade Pineapple Habanero jelly..Results and Recipe posted



## cleglue (May 6, 2006)

Last weekend I bought two fresh pineapples at Costco's because I wanted to make pineapple habranero jelly for a rib glaze.  I've made jelly before but not anytime recently and I have never made pepper jelly.  I used 5 habranero in the recipe.  The leftovers in the pot tasted pretty good.  I hope it set up.  It boiled ALL over the stove while I was getting a 1/2 teaspoon of butter to keep it from foaming.  I lost about a jars worth.  It took longer to clean that mess up than it did to make the puree and the jelly.  Here are some pictures.

Soryy about the messy counter.


----------



## Cliff H. (May 6, 2006)

Making jelly and jam is a lot of work.  Maybe by the time you use the last jar you won't remember how much work it was!


----------



## The Missing Link (May 6, 2006)

cleglue I love pepper Jelly I have been buying them at texaspepperJelly but now the pepper plants are taking off I could use a pepper jelly recipes are a book on how to make jelly anything would help.

Thanks for you help,
Missing Link


----------



## cleglue (May 6, 2006)

I actually found two recipes online.  I'll post them later.  I changed one of them to make this batch.  Tomorrow I'll see if it set.  I think it has already. Sometimes it takes a week or so I'm told, but my jelly has always set pretty quick when using pectin.  On the pepper jelly I used a liquid pectin from Walmart Ball brand.


----------



## wittdog (May 6, 2006)

That pepper jelly sounds real good. I'd like to see a recipe for that to.


----------



## Shawn White (May 6, 2006)

I made several batches and posted pics and a recipe in *this* thread.


----------



## cleglue (May 6, 2006)

Shawn W.,

I actually read your recipe on another site and have it as an URL here.  I didn't use vinegar in mine does that make a difference in the taste?

I opened the half fill Pineapple Habanero Jelly I made this morning and used as a glaze on half of the ribs I smoked today.   It tasted pretty good.  Not too hot but definitely not to mild.  My father-in-law said it is too hot for him.

Here is the way I did it.

3 cups juice (two fully ripe pineapples0
5 Habanero peppers
6 ½ cups sugar, measure in a separate bowl
½ teaspoon butter
2 (3 ounces) envelopes Ball liquid Pectin (The recipe I change used Certo)

I chunked the two pineapples and took the green tops off the 5 Habanero peppers and ran the through the food processor.  The mixture was very pureed.  I place in the refrigerator overnight because it was late when I got started.  In the morning I simmered the mixture for about 20 minutes.  Then I strained the mixture through a jelly bag using one of those funnel strainers.  I gently squeezed the bag after the juice quit coming out of the strainer.  I got about 5 ½ cups of juice.  You only need three.

I poured the mixture in a pot and added the 6 ½ cups of sugar.  You need to add the butter at this time to keep it from foaming too much.  I waited too late trying to get the ½ teaspoon of butter and about a cup of the syrup boil all over the stove.  When the mixture begins to boils and can’t be stirred down add the 2 envelopes of Pectin.  When it boils again where it can’t be stirred down start timing for one minute.  Pour into hot clean jars and seal with the lid and ring. I processed in a canner as required. I processed for 10 minutes.  

In times past I only turned the hot jars upside down for a little while then turned them right side up and most every jar sealed fine with processing the jars in a canner.

Here is the URL of the recipe I slightly changed to make Pineapple Habanero Jelly

http://www.recipezaar.com/133862

I also read this one

http://tvwbb.infopop.cc/eve/ubb.x/a/tpc ... 3930042223


----------



## Finney (May 7, 2006)

That jelly looks and sounds great.  I wish I wasn't so lazy.  Sounds like a good Saturday project if I ever have a free Sat.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> That jelly looks and sounds great.  I wish I wasn't so lazy.  Sounds like a good Saturday project if I ever have a free Sat.


You kill your wife and you'll have all the free Saturdays you want.  8-[


----------



## Finney (May 7, 2006)

I wish I would have thought of that. #-o


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 7, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> I wish I would have thought of that. #-o



Yeah but now you can blame it on Bill!  #-o


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Finney (May 7, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":36jwj3af]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  [/quote:36jwj3af]
I blame everything on Bill. 8-[


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 7, 2006)

Yeah, you invented that!


----------



## Finney (May 7, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Yeah, you invented that!


I tried....
But Cappy beat me to it.  #-o


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

[-X  [-X  [-X  :grin:


----------



## Shawn White (May 8, 2006)

cleglue said:
			
		

> Shawn W.,
> 
> I actually read your recipe on another site and have it as an URL here.  I didn't use vinegar in mine does that make a difference in the taste?
> ...



Probably ... it sounds weird but the jelly doesn't taste vinegary ... I don't know why it's in the recipe, these are the only jellies I've ever made so I just assumed vinegar was in the recipe to make it gel.

I like the sound of your recipe and thanks for the butter tip.


----------



## cleglue (May 8, 2006)

Shawn,

I had 2 1/2 cups of juice let so I decided to make another batch.  I added a 1/2 cup of pineapple juice (no sugar added), I wanted to see what putting  littlle pieces of habanero pepper would do so I pour a little of the liquid into the food processor added one habanero and pureed it.  I used it to make another batch.  I was a little hotter but still not overpowering.  I had it on two pieces of toast this morning.  It had very fine pieces of habanero in the finished product.  The first batch had no pepper pieces because I had stained it out.  Both batches came out well.


----------

